# HTC One Thread



## arsenalfan001 (Feb 20, 2013)

HTC One features a 4.7-inch Super LCD 3 display of 1080p resolution (that's 469ppi). It should be able to match the image quality of the Butterfly's unit.




The One is powered by the latest *Qualcomm Snapdragon 600* chipset (the same ticking inside the LG Optimus G Pro) utilizing a quad-core *1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*, Adreno 320 graphics and 2GB of RAM.
The camera of the HTC One sports a 4MP sensor and 1080p@30fps video recording (with HDR). 
The sensor has what HTC calls Ultrapixels, which are much larger than the regular smartphone pixels and promise vastly improved per-pixel quality and low-light performance. The smartphone also offers gyroscope-based Optical image stabilization which should come in handy for video recording.


The HTC One will have 32GB or 64 GB of non-expandable storage and rich connectivity settings including LTE, NFC, Wi-Fi a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4 and GPS with GLONASS.
HTC One will launch running on Android 4.1.2 but the 4.2.2 update is already in the works.
The new flagship is made out of aluminum and is about 9.3 mm thick. It has stereo speakers at the front with impressive 93db loudness and a 2300 mAh non-removable battery. Also, its Power/Lock key on top is transparent and doubles as an IR port to control home equipment.
HTC One will be available in black, red and silver colors and will launch in March this year.


*Source*


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice but i smell a overpriced tag


----------



## dixit8611 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally a phone with some innovation and best all round performance. Waiting for galaxy s4 to see something new.


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 20, 2013)

Truly the best phone!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes it's looks great, the RED one is super hot. 

Cant wait to see how the ultrapixel performs.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Feb 20, 2013)

The performance comparisons are made *Here*
The new Snapdragon chipset is faster than the rest [even faster than the Kraits found in Xperia Z] almost all cases, except the SunSpider - and truly the benchmark champion, atleast for now.

About the Galaxy S IV, if Samsung is going to use the A15s, ofcourse it will be blazing fast but it will be interesting how manufacturers are going to manage the heat (it has a 4W TDP) generated by them. It is difficult to use it inside a mobile.


----------



## tanmayraj (Feb 20, 2013)

Simply awesome phone. 4.7inch screen with 1.7 quad core Krait and with Beats Boom Boom and also with 467ppi (OMG)


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 20, 2013)

HTC has come up with something really good, it is the king of all till date.
Now I am eagerly waiting to see what apple comes up in their next gen iphone.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2013)

i hope peoples finally understand higher megapixel doesn't necessarily mean better picture quality.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Sam said:


> i hope peoples finally understand higher megapixel doesn't necessarily mean better picture quality.


No one did when Nokia said so 

PS: Guys, this is HTC, since butterfly costs 44k, expect this to launch at 50k, to compete with iphone, 

*HTC phones are always overpriced, remember Indian One S?*


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Yes it will be over priced, no doubt on that. 

Benchmark scores looks impressive though, I sort of like the design(more than XPERIA Z) and "BLINKFEED"


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

Great phone,Not great Price..If its priced at 28k-35k=WIN
>35k=FAIL


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Great phone,Not great Price..If its priced at 28k-35k=WIN
> >35k=FAIL


Butterfly is launching at 44k, you expect this to go for 35k? You don't know HTC, they sell Cortex A5 and Adreno 203 for 20k


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Butterfly is launching at 44k, you expect this to go for 35k? You don't know HTC, they sell Cortex A5 and Adreno 203 for 20k



Umm yea that's true..it will be above 40k.. Hope it murders iphone though


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*

I don't expect that HTC will launch it below 35k considering the current price of Butterfly, but if the launch it at higher price tag, it will surely go down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2013)

It'll be offered by reliance for low price but insanely costly postpaid plans.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 21, 2013)

I like such new phones launching because then (hopefully) current high end phones will get a reasonable price cut.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



arsenalfan001 said:


> The performance comparisons are made *Here*
> The new Snapdragon chipset is faster than the rest [even faster than the Kraits found in Xperia Z] almost all cases, except the SunSpider - and truly the benchmark champion, atleast for now.
> 
> About the Galaxy S IV, if Samsung is going to use the A15s, ofcourse it will be blazing fast but it will be interesting how manufacturers are going to manage the heat (it has a 4W TDP) generated by them. It is difficult to use it inside a mobile.



Mini Exhaust fans like the ones used inside the Laptops. 

Its rumored to feature a *"Quad-Core"* A15 running at 2.0GHz!!!! , 
Time to Make some Omlettes.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

If Samsung uses Exynos 5 in S4, it will be octacore not quad core (although only 4 cores will be active at a given time)


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> If Samsung uses Exynos 5 in S4, it will be octacore not quad core (although only 4 cores will be active at a given time)



I Highly Doubt that.And whats the point in packing those Extra 4 cores , if they can't run at the same time ?? 
Also , AFAIK its currently difficult to pack in a QUad-Core A15 on a tablet itself, due to thermal problems. Let alone be The OCtaCore on >5" Smartphone.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

True, which is why it seems SIV will use Qualcomm S600.

Samsung Galaxy S IV might use Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 chipset across the board instead of Exynos


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

Rumors strongly suggest this. The exynos 5 octa has 4 x A15 cores and 4 x A7 cores. A7 has performance comparable to dual core A9 but consumes half as much battery as A9. A7 can handle light weight tasks easily and effectively. For CPU intensive tasks, the kernel will switch to A15 cores 

Some rumors and leaked benchmarks suggest that S4 may have 1.9ghz snapdragon 600 SoC. However Samsung is known to put different SoCs in US and international versions.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



randomuser111 said:


> True, which is why it seems SIV will use Qualcomm S600.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S IV might use Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 chipset across the board instead of Exynos


Haha , they developed a SoC that is powerful enough , not to fit inside their phone. So they have to buy it from someone else. 



marvelousprashant said:


> Rumors strongly suggest this. The exynos 5 octa has 4 x A15 cores and 4 x A7 cores. A7 has performance comparable to dual core A9 but consumes half as much battery as A9. A7 can handle light weight tasks easily and effectively. For CPU intensive tasks, the kernel will switch to A15 cores


Source Please. 
But if that happens , it'll become even more expensive and most people are not even gonna use the A15 cores.
Also what about the delays involved while switching CPUs ??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 allegedly spotted in benchmark tests, has 1.8GHz Exynos 5 Octa 8-core processor - Pocket-lint

It is an old rumor though (probably fake). New rumors suggest Qualcomm 600 only.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup the snapdragon 600 will most likely be it  An overclocked 600 will help them edge out htc in benchmarks and usual removable battery + micro sd slot + a few touchwiz gimmicks could be all that they need fool reviewers .


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&amp;quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



Rishi. said:


> Haha , they developed a SoC that is powerful enough , not to fit inside their phone. So they have to buy it from someone else.
> 
> 
> Source Please.
> ...


Instantaneous, Tegra 3 and 4, check them.



nikufellow said:


> Yup the snapdragon 600 will most likely be it  An overclocked 600 will help them edge out htc in benchmarks and usual removable battery + micro sd slot + a few touchwiz gimmicks could be all that they need fool reviewers .


At least it will be priced reasonably, talk about HTC pricing


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&amp;quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



tkin said:


> At least it will be priced reasonably, talk about HTC pricing



lets wait and see


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

Regarding delay in switching b/w A7 and A15 it is 20millisecons



> An important consideration of a big.LITTLE system is the time it takes to migrate a task between the Cortex-A15 cluster and the Cortex-A7 cluster.  If it takes too long then it may become noticeable to the operating system and the system power may outweigh the benefit of task migration for some time.  Therefore, the Cortex-A15-Cortex-A7 system is designed to migrate in less than 20,000-cycles, or 20- microSeconds with processors operating at 1GHz.



big.LITTLE is the name of ARM architecture that is being used by Samsung in Exynos 5. Too bad we wont see it in SGS4.

This is different from Tegra3. The 5th core in tegra 3 is hidden from OS and CPU allocates light weight tasks to it. 
In Exynos Octa, switching is controlled by Android kernel


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

They might implement it in Note 3 as the huge chassis will allow it to manage the excess heat from the exynos octa chip. 

Anyway, Xperia Z and ZL will also be upgraded to s600 chip by Q2 as qualcomm is discontinuing apq8064 s4 pro chip. All phones using s4 pro quad that will remain in production through Q2 will need to switch to s600. It doesnt require any changes whatsoever, fully compatible with s4 pro quad phones.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> They might implement it in Note 3 as the huge chassis will allow it to manage the excess heat from the exynos octa chip.
> 
> Anyway, Xperia Z and ZL will also be upgraded to s600 chip by Q2 as qualcomm is discontinuing apq8064 s4 pro chip. All phones using s4 pro quad that will remain in production through Q2 will need to switch to s600. It doesnt require any changes whatsoever, fully compatible with s4 pro quad phones.


Then why buy a phone(Z/ZL) which will be outdated in 6 months


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Then why buy a phone(Z/ZL) which will be outdated in 6 months



it won't be outdated - its just that it won't the 'beast' thing anymore !


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> it won't be outdated - its just that it won't the 'beast' thing anymore !


That's what I mean, like this, you pay 30k+ for SGS II, you have the flagship for over an year, same with SGS III, or Note or Note III, or S/SL, One S if you invest on such a device you get flagship for an year, you buy Z/ZL you lose flagship status within 6 months, that's not fair man.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well if you care about 10-20% better benchmarks yes u shouldn't buy

Anyhow I personally dont care about on paper slightly better performance, so I have no issue spending money on 'outdated' Z


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Well if you care about 10-20% better benchmarks yes u shouldn't buy
> 
> Anyhow I personally dont care about on paper slightly better performance, so I have no issue spending money on 'outdated' Z


Aren't you the one who was just highlighting how the Z is about 20% faster than Nexus 4 in the other thread? Just now? Just saying


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

Benchmarks do matter. It doesn't matter in high end devices because they wont be utilized fully. It is like discussing GTX680 SLI vs GTX690 while playing Battlefield on 1080p monitor only.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Benchmarks do matter. It doesn't matter in high end devices because they wont be utilized fully. It is like discussing GTX680 SLI vs GTX690 while playing Battlefield on 1080p monitor only.


In that case how come the Nexus 4 being about 20% slower is a bad choice against the Z Or Optimus G? Or any krait device?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Aren't you the one who was just highlighting how the Z is about 20% faster than Nexus 4 in the other thread? Just now? Just saying




Well you actually took it wrongly. I was only replying to rider as he posted a pic showing difference between z and one benchmark and there wasn't a z there at all but only N4. So I merely pointed out the fact that N4 and Z scores are very different


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> In that case how come the Nexus 4 being about 20% slower is a bad choice against the Z Or Optimus G? Or any krait device?



1080p screen vs faster updates. Choice is yours. A lot of things depend upon software optimization too. Like Note 2 has better RAM management and better multitasking than Nexus 4


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> That's what I mean, like this, you pay 30k+ for SGS II, you have the flagship for over an year, same with SGS III, or Note or Note III, or S/SL, One S if you invest on such a device you get flagship for an year, you buy Z/ZL you lose flagship status within 6 months, that's not fair man.



well they can't sit doing nothing one already beats z in benchmarks and s4 is bound to beat it too , they'll have to ensure that something they've put so much effort into doesn't go impact less because it losses out on a few benchmark points .


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

^they can reduce price. It is the most important benchmark from end user PoV.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 21, 2013)

^also it happens to be the benchmark OEM's are most greedy about , so no hope on that front :/


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Xperia Z is already cheaper than Butterfly in India by quite a significant amount. And SIV will be much more expensive too 

@tkin

Also

1. Gap in performance between S4 pro and s600 is less than the gap between Z - N4 performance

2. It's still gonna be the same phone. Z with S4 pro or S600 doesn't make much of a difference in the consumer's mind. Take S/SL as example. SL is faster than S but in this forum there are still a lot of people who are getting the S. Nobody has any special preference for the SL. And just like S/SL were considered 2012 First half Sony flagship, Z with S4 Pro/S600 will be the 2013 First half flagships. Nobody will steal that title away from you no matter what CPU is inside


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia Z is already cheaper than Butterfly in India by quite a significant amount. And SIV will be much more expensive too



when S3 got launched at 38-40k, S2 was priced at ~28k. now S3 is priced at 28k and so S4 should launch with a pricetag of below 40k.



randomuser111 said:


> 2. It's still gonna be the same phone. Z with S4 pro or S600 doesn't make much of a difference in the consumer's mind. Take S/SL as example. SL is faster than S but in this forum there are still a lot of people who are getting the S. Nobody has any special preference for the SL. And just like S/SL were considered 2012 First half Sony flagship, Z with S4 Pro/S600 will be the 2013 First half flagships. Nobody will steal that title away from you no matter what CPU is inside



some may even laugh on the 4MP camera. and Xperia Z "may" receive Android 4.2 by the time it launches here. Not so for HTC One. But one of the +ve about Z is being waterproof.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

@ marvelousprashant

Here you go. Xperia Z available useable RAM = 1.78GB/2GB.(0.483+1.3) On average you will have 1.3 GB free RAM as can be seen here.

*attach.sogi.com.tw/cf_forum/201301/2013011408161428370.png


@Sam

Which one would YOU pick out of Xperia Z, ZL, HTC Butterfly and HTC ONE ?  BTW Xperia Z pre order shipment will reach Sony Centers/Xperia Stores next week.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

That is around 256MB vRAM. Thanks

HTC one


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome phone.....rocking performance but highly overpriced.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> That is around 256MB vRAM. Thanks
> 
> HTC one



Hmmmmmmm. Only 1.5 GB RAM is available to users.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&amp;quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



marvelousprashant said:


> ^they can reduce price. It is the most important benchmark from end user PoV.


+100000 man  



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Xperia Z is already cheaper than Butterfly in India by quite a significant amount. And SIV will be much more expensive too
> 
> ...


See a pattern here? S/SL 2012 flagship, but Z/ZL will not remain 2012 flagship for long, ultimately Z next will be the 2013 flagship continuing to 2014, while you may not agree I can bet 50% of users here will agree with me. And tell me this, what happens when a phone no longer remains sony flagship, I'm talking about updates. Will S/SL get KLP?

*And riddle me this, would it hurt mobile manufacturers to include dedicated gpu vram in their phones?*


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

S/SL/Ion/Acro S are getting Android 5.0 

T/TX/V are only 1 month behind Z/ZL in terms of update preference. Z gets 4.2.1 in March, T/TX/V will get it in April. 


And I didn't understand this part of your post
"ultimately Z next will be the 2013 flagship continuing to 2014" What does this mean?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> S/SL/Ion/Acro S are getting Android 5.0
> 
> T/TX/V are only 1 month behind Z/ZL in terms of update preference. Z gets 4.2.1 in March, T/TX/V will get it in April.
> 
> ...


I meant to say Z will be no longer flagship after Q2, the new Z with the upgraded chipset will become the flagship for atleast another year or so.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> I meant to say Z will be no longer flagship after Q2, the new Z with the upgraded chipset will become the flagship for atleast another year or so.



Who said???????????? 

Z/Z w s600 both is Sony 1H flagship.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

is it only me or the UI looks like WP8? ;/


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Who said????????????
> 
> Z/Z w s600 both is Sony 1H flagship.


Flagship is supposed to be the fastest one, right?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Flagship is supposed to be the fastest one, right?



But Z/Z w 600 is far from Sony's fastest phone for 2013  It's only a starter. Main course shall be served later


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> But Z/Z w 600 is far from Sony's fastest phone for 2013


Kill me nao


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Kill me nao



Okies  How would you like to be killed? With a Z ? Or with a Note 2? Or Nokia 3310


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Okies  How would you like to be killed? With a Z ? Or with a Note 2? Or Nokia 3310


With  a Geforce Titan 

Anyway Sony has other faster phones in plan, do they? Care to tell.


And finally, the Sony Z tab, any idea about its pricing?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

Z Tab price is not too high. In Europe 16 GB WIFI Model will start at about 349 Euro. Lower than the Xperia Tablet S pricing. 

Comes out in April in Europe and parts of Asia. India won't get it soon, if you want I can enquire about India launch time and pricing. I would say 16GB WIFI model will be around 27-28. 16GB 3G model around 30, 32 GB WIFI/3G around 33/36. 

As for the faster phones, I can't reveal anything publicly now  

I could PM you but only if you sign a Full confidentiality agreement 


And sorry, Such an expensive murder is not feasible LOL


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> is it only me or the UI looks like WP8? ;/



yeah it looks like ms metro and sony timescape had a baby named sense 5.0 but it looks cool whatsoever


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Z Tab price is not too high. In Europe 16 GB WIFI Model will start at about 349 Euro. Lower than the Xperia Tablet S pricing.
> 
> Comes out in April in Europe and parts of Asia. India won't get it soon, if you want I can enquire about India launch time and pricing. I would say 16GB WIFI model will be around 27-28. 16GB 3G model around 30, 32 GB WIFI/3G around 33/36.
> 
> ...


Well, since my funbook died :baghead: I was thinking about buying a next gen tablet, around 20k, that's when the Z tab got my attention, I will probably buy it by july/aug max, hence inquiring about the price. Forget it, shelling out 20k+ for a tab is not worth it for a wifi only model, won't there be any replacement/alternatives for the Samsung Tab 2, its overpriced at 20k and selling like hot cakes, sad for the consumers really, samsung has everything covered.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

You can get a Sony 7 inch tab at sub 20k price point. That's about it. 

Full HD, S600, 2GB.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You can get a Sony 7 inch tab at sub 20k price point. That's about it.
> 
> Full HD, S600, 2GB.


Really now, what model?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

Or since you will buy it quite late, you can get the Tab Z itself for around 18k from USA. By then it would have dropped to 299 or lower there.

7 inch one obviously has not been announced yet. It will come around July.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Or since you will buy it quite late, you can get the Tab Z itself for around 18k from USA. By then it would have dropped to 299 or lower there.
> 
> 7 inch one obviously has not been announced yet. It will come around July.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 22, 2013)

HTC One vs iPhone 5 camera duel: Ultrapixel tech tested | CNET UK

HTC One is pretty bad in daylight, they can neither match details, nor have noise free images.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> HTC One vs iPhone 5 camera duel: Ultrapixel tech tested | CNET UK
> 
> HTC One is pretty bad in daylight, they can neither match details, nor have noise free images.


All that hype


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&amp;quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



> Both mobiles take decent shots, with the HTC One taking a slight lead on the iPhone 5 when it comes to detailed macro shots and low-light conditions, but proving fractionally less adept when it comes to producing colourful shots.



No it's not hype. It is better than iPhone 5 that is till now considered to be best camera smartphone (except nokia pureview 808).

About pricing HTC should sell it for 35-40k (32GB model) and 40-45k (64GB). It will not be priced 45k like butterfly. Remember HTC done this before. They launched 4.7" HTC Sensation XL with beats audio. It was priced for about 40k after some months they launched HTC One X for 35k as their flagship device.



marvelousprashant said:


> HTC One vs iPhone 5 camera duel: Ultrapixel tech tested | CNET UK
> 
> HTC One is pretty bad in daylight, they can neither match details, nor have noise free images.



No it appears better than iphone 5 in daylight but the HTC One picture looks instagramed not much detailed but with better light. The face is not covered with sunlight like ip5.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 22, 2013)

^

Dude, they said both are one and the same when comparing HTC One 4MP vs Iphone 5 mp. If you downsample Iphone 5 images to 4 MP, it will beat HTC One. So it's pointless. At 4 MP any photo will look better - DUH!!! 

If you don't believe download the full size images and downsample IP5 samples to 4MP and then compare. 

UltraPixel is a big FAIL.

Quite honestly, in some shots even at 8MP IP5 beats HTC One!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Dude, they said both are one and the same when comparing HTC One 4MP vs Iphone 5 mp. If you downsample Iphone 5 images to 4 MP, it will beat HTC One. So it's pointless. At 4 MP any photo will look better - DUH!!!
> 
> ...


That concept only works when:

A. You have atleast 5 times more pixels, or even more, like 808.
B. A larger sensor as well, no downsampling could get more light on the scene.

And /OT C. You have to be nokia, their N8, 808, Lumia camera's are still some of the best in their fields, with the 808 ruling the roost, in dpreview they showed, not only 808 beats low/mid point and shoots but under optimal conditions it can match low end DSLRs, another shootout showed the Galaxy cam cannot match the 808 in terms of picture quality(GSMArena).


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 22, 2013)

True. All HTC has done is put in an average sensor and at the same time compromised megapixels. There is pretty much nothing to zoom in on or crop with the HTC One pictures. If you have 8+ mp sensor you can anyway downsample to 4 mp or 3 mp or whatever if you need better pics. But with HTC One you are stuck with 4mp which is no better than 8/13 mp  of competitors.

They should have used at least a 13mp sensor and then downsampled to 3 MP.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> True. All HTC has done is put in an average sensor and at the same time compromised megapixels. There is pretty much nothing to zoom in on or crop with the HTC One pictures. If you have 8+ mp sensor you can anyway downsample to 4 mp or 3 mp or whatever if you need better pics. But with HTC One you are stuck with 4mp which is no better than 8/13 mp  of competitors.
> 
> They should have used at least a 13mp sensor and then downsampled to 3 MP.



I would like to see more pictures and big review. In conference they show off a low light image where it drastically beats ip5 and gs3.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> I would like to see more pictures and big review. In conference they show off a low light image where it drastically beats ip5 and gs3.


That's the issue, low light needs not only downsamplng but a larger sensor as well, like 808 had, does HTC One come with a larger sensor?


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> That's the issue, low light needs not only downsamplng but a larger sensor as well, like 808 had, does HTC One come with a larger sensor?



HTC One has a 1/3-inch BSI CMOS sensor with f/2.0 aperture.

*www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/htc-one4.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> HTC One has a 1/3-inch BSI CMOS sensor with f/2.0 aperture.
> 
> *www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/htc-one4.jpg


Then it can never match 808, or even entry level point and shoots, not sure about iphone 5, I never respected any smartphone camera expect the 808:

*1.static.img-dpreview.com/files/articles/8083837371/NokiaSensor.jpeg?v=1955


And this is a very good article, this sort of explains almost everything we are discussing and predicting about smartphone camera's here, this should give us a rough idea about what HTC needs, to actually take good low light shots: Review: Nokia 808 PureView: Digital Photography Review


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 22, 2013)

^

It uses a smaller sensor than last year's One X and same lens aperture. 

Also rider, I don't understand why you are blindly believing a photo shown by HTC. What do you expect? Will they show that Htc One is worse? LOL

Also 808 pureview is just in another league. No smartphone with a Tiny sensor can even come close to it.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> It uses a smaller sensor than last year's One X and same lens aperture.
> 
> ...



There is no point to compare a phone with 808 pureview. Please guys! leave that phone as exception and compare rest other phones.

I'm not blindly supporting. I appreciate technologies brought up by all manufacturers. But still I can't completely say HTC One camera is a hype. I posted that picture of conference to explain easily. I would decide by reading full review of its lens.

Can you tell me how big is the sensor of Xperia Z?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



rider said:


> There is no point to compare a phone with 808 pureview. Please guys! leave that phone as exception and compare rest other phones.
> 
> I'm not blindly supporting HTC. I appreciate technologies brought up by all manufacturers. But still I can't completely say HTC One camera is a hype. I posted that picture to explain easily. I would decide by reading full review of its lens.


Nope, but the downsampling tech they are saying is a hype, as a normal cam I have no complaints but as soon as they try to do the downsampling like 808, you're bound to compare it with the only camera that can do it properly, if HTC said all that but not that low light stuff with downsampling(ultrapixels) I would've never brought upon the 808.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



tkin said:


> Nope, but the downsampling tech they are saying is a hype, as a normal cam I have no complaints but as soon as they try to do the downsampling like 808, you're bound to compare it with the only camera that can do it properly, if HTC said all that but not that low light stuff with downsampling(ultrapixels) I would've never brought upon the 808.



Actually! all compact camera manufactures try to bring greater and greater quality in low light situations without increasing the size of sensor. They all work to bring some better technology for better images.
If I talk more about compact cameras. They quality of panasonic in low light is the best and after that sony and canon. Nikon compact cameras have same size sensor but the quality in low light always remain behind other brands.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 22, 2013)

Xperia Z sensor is about the same size as HTC One - 1/3.06. Galaxy S2/S3/Xperia V/Iphone 5 sensors are bigger than HTC One and Z both.

Anyway, why HTC is giving only 1.5 GB available RAM ??????????? Even Butterfly and Droid DNA have 1.5GB only. Xperia Z has 1.78GB RAM for users.

How much in Note 2 and Nexus 4? Anybody knows?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia Z sensor is about the same size as HTC One - 1/3.06. Galaxy S2/S3/Xperia V/Iphone 5 sensors are bigger than HTC One and Z both.
> 
> Anyway, why HTC is giving only 1.5 GB available RAM ??????????? Even Butterfly and Droid DNA have 1.5GB only. Xperia Z has 1.78GB RAM for users.
> 
> How much in Note 2 and Nexus 4? Anybody knows?


Note II get 1.75GB as I saw in videos, don't know about Nexus IV.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia Z sensor is about the same size as HTC One - 1/3.06. Galaxy S2/S3/Xperia V/Iphone 5 sensors are bigger than HTC One and Z both.
> 
> Anyway, why HTC is giving only 1.5 GB available RAM ??????????? Even Butterfly and Droid DNA have 1.5GB only. Xperia Z has 1.78GB RAM for users.
> 
> How much in Note 2 and Nexus 4? Anybody knows?



So 1/3" is common among all.  
If I compare 1/2.3" sensor of Panasonic FZ200 and Sony HX200V. Will you say the low light image quality is better because of 12MP of FZ200 and 18MP of HX200V? 
Both Note 2 and Nexus 4 have 1.75GB RAM. I don't know who use above 1GB RAM. All android users have habit to use 4-5 apps at same time and then kill to avoid  the battery drain.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> So 1/3" is common among all.
> If I compare 1/2.3" sensor of Panasonic FZ200 and Sony HX200V. Will you say the low light image quality is better because of 12MP of FZ200 and 18MP of HX200V?
> Both Note 2 and Nexus 4 have 1.75GB RAM. I don't know who use above 1GB RAM. *All android users have habit to use 4-5 apps at same time and then kill to avoid  the battery drain.*


So true, and to think my Nokia 5800XM could chug along with 128MB RAM  

And no, not just pixel rating, the sensor type(eg: LMOS, CMOS, CCD), sensor technology, compression and noise reduction algorithm, the lens element, the aperture etc all combine together to define the IQ.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> So true, and to think my Nokia 5800XM could chug along with 128MB RAM
> 
> And no, not just pixel rating, the sensor type(eg: LMOS, CMOS, CCD), sensor technology, compression and noise reduction algorithm, the lens element, the aperture etc all combine together to define the IQ.



128MB RAM (Back to stone age). I remember the apps gets automatically close if i open two web pages and music player at the same time.
Both cameras have same CMOS sensor.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> 128MB RAM (Back to stone age). I remember the apps gets automatically close if i open two web pages and music player at the same time.
> Both cameras have same CMOS sensor.


I could run 4-5 apps easy  

That's how could Symbian ram management was.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually android itself and its apps takes a lot of memory. iOS and Symbian are better in this management.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

rider said:


> So 1/3" is common among all.
> If I compare 1/2.3" sensor of Panasonic FZ200 and Sony HX200V. Will you say the low light image quality is better because of 12MP of FZ200 and 18MP of HX200V?
> Both Note 2 and Nexus 4 have 1.75GB RAM. I don't know who use above 1GB RAM. All android users have habit to use 4-5 apps at same time and then kill to avoid  the battery drain.



FZ200 is definitely superior in low light and also overall image quality.  

Anyway personally I don't like both, IMO disappointing PQ on both. But zoom is awesome of course 

Btw HX300V is out now with 50x Optical Zoom.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> FZ200 is definitely superior in low light and also overall image quality.
> 
> Anyway personally I don't like both, IMO disappointing PQ on both. But zoom is awesome of course
> 
> Btw HX300V is out now with 50x Optical Zoom.


Constant aperture till 600mm, bam, headshot


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sadly HX300V still doesn't shoot RAW, FZ200 does and that's a big plus. Still, FZ200 remains the best bridge camera.


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sadly HX300V still doesn't shoot RAW, FZ200 does and that's a big plus. Still, FZ200 remains the best bridge camera.



I wish FZ200 price should drop and come under 25k. Only a few people are interested to spend that much.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

rider said:


> I wish FZ200 price should drop and come under 25k. Only a few people are interested to spend that much.


You can still get the FZ150 for 21k'ish if you can find it(I got it for 22k about 5 months back). And lowest ebay price is 28k+8% coupon, not a bad deal, for the best bridge cam.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ohh, I thought you already owned fz200, rider.


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*

Brand new FZ150 is really hard to find. I'm not in hurry will wait for F Z200 price drop and get it for 23-25k bucks. Right now on ebay it is minimum priced for 29,850 (+8%) that makes it really expensive compact camera.



randomuser111 said:


> Ohh, I thought you already owned fz200, rider.



No! I don't have. Will get it after price drop.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: HTC One with 4.7&quot; 1080p screen, 1.7GHz Krait 300 processor*



rider said:


> Brand new FZ150 is really hard to find. I'm not in hurry will wait for F Z200 price drop and get it for 23-25k bucks. Right now on ebay it is minimum priced for 29,850 (+8%) that makes it really expensive compact camera.
> 
> 
> 
> No! I don't have. Will get it after price drop.


I was thinking about it, but then as I already have a FZ150, I'll directly go for a micro four third, panasonic, G series.


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

OMG! Now this game is getting more interesting. 
Samsung Galaxy S IV said to pack SoLux screen and Qualcomm CPU - GSMArena.com news


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

rider said:


> OMG! Now this game is getting more interesting.
> Samsung Galaxy S IV said to pack SoLux screen and Qualcomm CPU - GSMArena.com news


Qualcomm is sweeping the floor man, one of the best tech companies in this decade for sure


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 24, 2013)

rider said:


> OMG! Now this game is getting more interesting.
> Samsung Galaxy S IV said to pack SoLux screen and Qualcomm CPU - GSMArena.com news



brace yourselves if this turns out to be Qualcomm soc+their trademark ugly design + plastic chasis - htc will rule


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> brace yourselves if this turns out to be Qualcomm soc+their trademark ugly design + plastic chasis - *htc will rule*


Hope that's a joke


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope this isn't posted before me.

HTC One ( M7 ) Hands on Look, Blinkfeed, Ultrapixel, Zoe - iGyaan - YouTube


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 24, 2013)

GSMArena impressions on HTC One Camera vs Iphone 5

HTC One vs. iPhone 5 camera shootout surfaces, we compare - GSMArena.com news

_Overall, we were a bit disappointed that we didn't see the promised spectacular improvement from the newly developed camera system of the HTC One. Sure, it equaled the iPhone 5 in resolved detail in one or two cases and that's great, having in mind it only has half the resolution, but* most of the time the results were of lower quality*.

Is it a worthy camera for an expensive flagship phone in 2013? We are not so sure - don't forget that *a phone with a good 13MP camera will be in an even more advantageous position than the 8MP iPhone 5*. And we will surely see many more 13MP shooters come out in 2013.

We can't help but feel that *HTC is a year late to the market with this type of camera sensor*. *Sure, high megapixels are not all, but having the biggest pixels around is not enough either*._


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> GSMArena impressions on HTC One Camera vs Iphone 5
> 
> HTC One vs. iPhone 5 camera shootout surfaces, we compare - GSMArena.com news
> 
> ...


Its HTC, its expected, see the One launching at 50k in India


----------



## rider (Feb 24, 2013)

HTC One scored over 25k in Antutu v2 LINK


----------



## rider (Mar 21, 2013)

Unboxing Review of HTC One.

[Youtube]aupMGFE88Po[/youtube]


----------



## quagmire (Apr 22, 2013)

HTC selling unlocked HTC One for $574 in US 
-  Source , Source 

$574 ~ Rs.32,144 

In India officially for Rs 42,900   

I know things don't work like this but just wanted to point out price difference (more than 10k)


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2013)

quagmire said:


> HTC selling unlocked HTC One for $574 in US
> -  Source , Source
> 
> $574 ~ Rs.32,144
> ...



Consumers have to pay 10k more for warrantee.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 23, 2013)

rider said:


> Consumers have to pay 10k more for warrantee.



  I didn't get you..
Its being sold officially by HTC, so both (US & India) will get warranty.. (^^check second link)

BTW already SOLD OUT in that link..  In less than 24 hours - that's what happens to perfectly priced phones!


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2013)

quagmire said:


> I didn't get you..
> Its being sold officially by HTC, so both (US & India) will get warranty.. (^^check second link)
> 
> BTW already SOLD OUT in that link..  In less than 24 hours - that's what happens to perfectly priced phones!



I mean to say buying US version didn't provide international warranty. So getting from there means no warranty in India.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 23, 2013)

I read it in gsmarena i see HTC will honor international warranty but with extra $31 charges?


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I read it in gsmarena i see HTC will honor international warranty but with extra $31 charges?



If it's true. It will be my first advice for anyone looking a phone above 32k budget or simply looking for the best phone.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 23, 2013)

I also read somewhere about the international warranty for extra 35$ or something.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2013)

HTC One beats Xperia Z...wow


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> HTC One beats Xperia Z...wow



Beats Z


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 23, 2013)

raksrules said:


> I also read somewhere about the international warranty for extra 35$ or something.



Yes you have to pay extra $35 for international warran
GSMARENA - HTC ONE UNLOCKED


----------



## quagmire (Apr 23, 2013)

Another patent war:


Nokia granted temporary ban on microphone sales for HTC One

The microphone used in HTC's new phone adopts components invented by Nokia, claims the Finnish phone maker.



> The HTC One now faces a setback over its supply of microphones.
> Nokia yesterday won an injunction from an Amsterdam District Court preventing sales of the current microphone for HTC's new flagship phone. Manufactured by STMicroelectronics NV for the HTC One, the microphone uses components allegedly invented by Nokia and made exclusively for Nokia phones, Reuters reported today.
> Nokia said that it dissassembled an HTC One phone to find that the "dual membrane HDR" microphone, which can record high-quality audio, is the same type used on its own phones.
> "HTC has no license or authorization from Nokia to use these microphones or the Nokia technologies from which they have been developed," Nokia said in a statement.
> ...



-CNET


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^ way to go  i thought it was all over this'll inspire others to join the party too


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^ This is very disappointing...


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2013)

*Caution: After checking this link. You can not think to get Galaxy S4.*
Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. HTC One: Camera shootout! | Computerworld Blogs


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2013)

rider said:


> *Caution: After checking this link. You can not think to get Galaxy S4.*
> Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. HTC One: Camera shootout! | Computerworld Blogs



No.

Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. HTC One: Army of two - GSMArena.com



> *Winner: Samsung Galaxy S4. It's pretty clear that things are going in favor of the Galaxy S4 here. It produces sharper photos with better colors and there's resolution to crop things out. The narrower FoV is not ideal but it's not a deal-breaker.
> **The HTC One lost this round, though to be fair it was never expected to win a head-on fight in good lighting conditions. Its photos are certainly good enough if you'll post them on Facebook or show them off on a TV, but don't come close to the samples produced with its competitor today.*


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2013)

Dude! What about low light images? HTC is clear the winner in that. GS4 can not takes pictures in total darkness.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Dude! What about low light images? HTC is clear the winner in that. GS4 can not takes pictures in total darkness.



Sure but everywhere else the S4 destroys One's camera and One's 4MP is a bottleneck for image quality..

Seriously they should have gone the Pureview way IMO


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys HTC has already released an update which has improved the camera's performance, and there are no reviews till yet in which HTC One camera after update is compared to S4, so lets not comment on it.


----------

